# Broken brazed carbide tooling



## gmihovics (Jul 26, 2022)

I was given a ton of old broken brazed carbide tooling, is there anything I can do with them? do they have a use other than brazing some new carbide bits to them? will they hold a cutting edge if I grind them into cutting tools?


----------



## terry_g (Jul 26, 2022)

I have ground brazed carbide tooling for years with good results.
Having the correct grinding wheel helps.


----------



## gmihovics (Jul 26, 2022)

I realise now I might need to clarify, when I say broken, I mean they have no carbide left, the piece was broken off completely. 

@terry_g, does that change your answer? if not, how well does the tool hold an edge?


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 26, 2022)

The shanks are soft and won't work as a tool bit.  Take a file or hacksaw to one and you will see what I mean.


----------



## gmihovics (Jul 26, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> The shanks are soft and won't work as a tool bit.  Take a file or hacksaw to one and you will see what I mean.


This is what I thought but a bunch of these are ground into odd shapes so I thought maybe they were harder than I assumed.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 26, 2022)

gmihovics said:


> This is what I thought but a bunch of these are ground into odd shapes so I thought maybe they were harder than I assumed.



Sometimes they have rather precise shank diameters. If so, you could make pins out of them. Perhaps even rough gauge pins.


----------



## gmihovics (Jul 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Sometimes they have rather precise shank diameters. If so, you could make pins out of them. Perhaps even rough gauge pins.


that's a great idea, thanks!


----------



## trlvn (Jul 26, 2022)

gmihovics said:


> This is what I thought but a bunch of these are ground into odd shapes so I thought maybe they were harder than I assumed.


It is possible that the previous owner ground the carbide into some specific shape which then left the shank in a weird shape when the carbide finally gave up the ghost.  I have a few pieces in that condition.

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 26, 2022)

gmihovics said:


> that's a great idea, thanks!


A few 1/4 inch and a few 1/2 are especially useful. 1/4 can be used to set the half height of 1/2. Same goes for 3/8 & 3/4.


----------



## gmihovics (Jul 26, 2022)

ok thanks for all the info. I'm going to keep some of the bigger broken pieces as pins or material to cut on the lather and mill.


----------



## Degen (Jul 29, 2022)

Grinding and sharpening carbide....diamond wheels really is the only way to go.   Stone wheels in a pinch may work but once you've tried a diamond wheel no going back.


----------



## WilliamR (Sep 14, 2022)

Is it possible the ones ground to odd shapes are HSS bits?


----------



## Degen (Sep 14, 2022)

WilliamR said:


> Is it possible the ones ground to odd shapes are HSS bits?


Yes it is but with more difficulty and experience.   Diamonds....


----------

